# Nomination: For Matthee To Be Honourary Changed To "super Matthee"



## Fickie (26/2/14)

To whom it may concern,

Without taking away from all the great help offered by forum members I would like to nominate 'Matthee' to be changed to 'Super Mathhee' or 'The Super Matthee'.

The man is a special breed. Knowledgeable and helpful on the site and the real world and he doesn't even know it!

Kicking the stinkies habit is hard! Last week I had close to a wobbly and he offered me some 100mg nic. Truth be, him and a few other members i.e. Devdev and TylerD, were supportive. I'm a bit of a 'breaker' so things like 'support groups' never cross my mind but just showing, even fleeting concern, actually really helped in getting over some really tough stinky cravings. Thanks guys.

Back to the 'The Super Matthee' (like: The Fonz, get it?) point. The man offered me 100mg nic, I insisted on paying. Anyway, I ordered some stuff that's a bit delayed (didn't see the fine print) which left me on my last little bit of juice and stressing about finding time to get some, <enters the Evil Stinky!>

Anyway driver walks in with my delivery from Matthee and I'm like: UGGGHH!! Damnit! Here's the nic, in the 'nic' (sic) of time and no blerrie juice to put it in!

In the meantime Evil Stinky is doing a jive and sing song like freagin Rumpelstiltskin! Next minute in this thick cloud of Reo produced theatre smoke. This dude, in a cape nog al, appears and like kung fu karate kicks, Evil Stinky like rite through the wall. No fake liqua! stroess bob! Yeah, that's right it was 'The Super Matthee!'

Ok, without the all the imagination, the dude like saves my lungs again with an unexpected whole freagin 50ml of Super Hi Nic in 3 (yes THREE) different flavours! Even went to the trouble of sending me favourite imaginary flavour - banana berry smoothie or his equivalent banana berry cream! <I really dig it by the way!!>

Dude hat off, drink raised, here's to you! Thank you THE SUPER MATTHEE!

You can't have my first born but I owe you, call it. If I can, consider it done!

Cheers,
Fickie

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 12


----------



## Derick (26/2/14)

Maybe a unique Medal, to never be assigned to anybody else? "The super Matthee award"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

I'm so down with that! More than deserved!


----------



## Riaz (26/2/14)

wow

great stuff @Matthee 

is it just me or are the users on this forum becoming closer by the day


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

I drink a beer to that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

I agree completely, he definitely deserves the title.. here here @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (26/2/14)

Make this happen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/2/14)

I second that motion


----------



## ET (26/2/14)

heck yeah !


----------



## Chop007 (26/2/14)

The "Chuck Norris Medal of Vaping."?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (26/2/14)

Thanks @Fickie. Not required, but appreciated. Just my small thank you to the vaping gods and all the helpful vapers on the way for the awesome reward of kicking a 80 a day habit after too many years.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (26/2/14)

You deserve it @Matthee  Will 50th this motion if needed.

Thank you, because you Sir, are a "thing"!


----------



## Poppie (26/2/14)

I Fully agree - KAPTEIN MATTHEE


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (26/2/14)

Chop007 said:


> The "Chuck Norris Medal of Vaping."?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (26/2/14)

@Matthee - you are a special man!

@Fickie, loved your story - was intense - imagination and all - well done for staying stinkie free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (26/2/14)

Kudos Matthee - you are an amazing asset to this community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/2/14)

@Matthee = Vape Guru


----------



## Oupa (26/2/14)

Truly deserved! Also came to my rescue before!


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Ok where's the creative people? Design a medal or trophy for @Matthee

Here's an example to get your creative minds running:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

